# A bit of help understanding my pups color



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Normally I dont care much to categorize my pets by color morphs and phases unless its something I am breeding ( ie,... my reptiles and fish ) but all the discussions here and all the question like " what bloodline is my dog " really have me thinking I need to,..or more s,... just wanna understand some more background on the pup I took in a few weeks ago.

As far as I now and have been concerned-till now:woof:-he is a Fawn with black muzzle. Now I see threads on blue fawns and etc,... etc,.. I just want some help figuring out some possibilities here.

Here are some pics but I will also add some background to what you may not see in just pics. Of course as mentioned he is fawn with a black muzzle that is more and more as the days go by developing into a full out mask. He has a line down his back that is darker in color then the rest of his coat but his coat all around is darkening up a bit and becoming much more rich in contrast.The line is that like a Rhodesian Ridge Back but it does not stick up like one.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Buckskin with black mask.

American Dog Breeders Association

The link will help.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the link and quick response. Anyone know a link to a site that will give some description as to what makes the color and builds the reasoning for its labeling?

This pic had a brief description,... I am thinking he may be more like this guy!










Would explain his coat getting a bit darker as well as the richer darker red brown stripe on his back. His tail also is getting some dark tones at the base and towards the tip it gets black.

Boy this is way harder then telling my Reptiles and Fish morphs and color phases apart!:roll:

Sorry for the quality of pics. It may make things a bit more harder. We have been faced with a pretty bad storm this week so natural lighting is out of the question. I did have to use the flash so the shine to his coat might be making it look more yellow and lighter than what it is.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Cute pup...I like the black mask! Good luck!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

See the below thread on color charts. just click the title to read it:

*** http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-articles/6740-coat-color-charts.html*


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i got a pup wioth a black mask like that once and over time the black in his muzzle went away almost comletely.


----------

